# Oreo's Blog and 14 Subscriber Q&A!



## Nuage (Oct 31, 2020)

(I wasn't sure where to put this!)

Hello! For Oreo's 14 subscribers, we will be doing a Q&A! Leave your question here or Oreo's newest video, Oreo Eating Dinner! Thank you for all of the subscribers, I only imagined getting 1 subscriber (aka my brother)!



Also, I started a blog for Oreo! It is Oreo's Pictures and Blog!! 

Thank you for all the support,

Oreo and Nuage (that's me!)


----------



## AVIE (Oct 31, 2020)

Hungry boy! Bunnies eating are just the most adorable thing ever


----------



## Nuage (Oct 31, 2020)

AVIE said:


> Hungry boy! Bunnies eating are just the most adorable thing ever


Yeah, its so cute!


----------



## cbsb (Nov 1, 2020)

Oreo is cute. Such long pretty ears! Happy November!


----------



## Nuage (Nov 1, 2020)

cbsb said:


> Oreo is cute. Such long pretty ears! Happy November!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 1, 2020)

She's so adorable and reminds me of my first lop boy! Will you be getting a playmate for her any time soon?


----------



## Nuage (Nov 1, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> She's so adorable and reminds me of my first lop boy! Will you be getting a playmate for her any time soon?


Thank you! We planned to, but it just hasn't worked out with COVID-19.


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 1, 2020)

That' too bad. May the better times come faster.


----------

